# Wer kenn den Film "Gravitiy"?



## Starfish1 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

viele von euch haben schon bestimmt gehört dass der neue Kinofilm "Gravity" schon draußen ist. Wollte nun fragen wer sich von euch den Film schon angeschaut hat und mir mit 2 Sätzen den Film kurz beschreiben könnte. 

Habe am Freitag vor ( wenn ich genügend positive Feedbacks bekomme)ins Kino zu gehen und mir den Film anzuschauen.


Grüße,
Starfish


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2013)

im weltall hört dich niemand schreien.


----------



## Egooz (8. Oktober 2013)

Und was ist, wenn dir der Film trotz 20 positiver buffed-Statements nicht gefällt?

Bewertungen von Unterhaltungsmedien sind dermaßen subjektiv, da hilft es nur, sich selbst ein Urteil zu bilden.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Oktober 2013)

Starfish1 schrieb:


> Habe am Freitag vor ( wenn ich genügend positive Feedbacks bekomme)ins Kino zu gehen und mir den Film anzuschauen.


Du lässt dich tatsächlich von anderen beeinflussen? Also wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann das man sich seine eigene Meinung bilden sollte.
Mir haben schon viele Filme gefallen, obwohl die Mehrheit sagte das sie nicht gut sind. Umgekehrt genau so.

Aber wenn es dir bei der Entscheidung hilft, dann schau hier rein:
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/105389-Gravity.html


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenn den, hab den direkt am Erscheinungstag geguckt.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Oktober 2013)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ich kenn den, hab den direkt am Erscheinungstag geguckt.



Und? wie hat er dir gefallen?

Trailer sieht langweilig aus.
IMDB Wertung ist sehr hoch (8,8) für den langweiligen Trailer.
Kino auf keinen Fall. Free Tv in ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Kratzerchen (9. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Kino auf keinen Fall. Free Tv in ein paar Jahren.



Großer Fehler ;-)


Wenn man den Film ansehen möchte, dann sollte man unbedingt in das Kino mit der größten Leinwand in seiner Stadt/Umgebung gehen. Eigentlich ist sogar ne IMAX Kinoleinwand zu klein für den Film. Und 3D ist absolute Pflicht!!!


Gruß Kratzerchen

Edit:
Das wirklich interessante an dem Film ist aber, das jegliche gezeigte Technik wirklich existiert und bereits im All geflogen ist, sich aktuell im All befindet oder demnächst ins All geschossen wird.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Und? wie hat er dir gefallen?


Ganz ausgezeichnet. Aber wenn man den Trailer nicht mochte, wird man den Film vermutlich ebensowenig mögen. Der Trailer hat gut gezeigt auf was man sich einstellen kann und angeteast, dabei aber kaum etwas über Film und Handlung selbst verraten - eine Qualität die sich heute nur noch selten findet. Der Mood-Teaser vom neuen Godzilla wäre da ein weiteres Beispiel - da sind allerdings noch keine tatsächlichen Filmszenen drin und es werden sicher noch ein paar Spoilerlastige Voll-Trailer folgen.


----------



## Rabaz (15. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn jetzt hier schon herausgearbeitet wurde, dass die Meinung anderer grundsätzlich einen Scheiß wert ist:    Zieh ihn dir rein
Ich habe heute in der Mittagspause auf dem Tablet eines Kollegen die ersten 30 Minuten gesehen in mittelmäßiger Qualität und selbst da fand ich den Film schon gut. Im Kino muss es der Hammer sein. 

-Also kein Laserdings pewpew, keine Aliens, keine Viren die (wer hätte das gedacht) Tote auferstehen und mutieren lassen usw. 
-Action trotzdem genug, nur halt nicht auf die dumme Art.
-Großartige Bilder und Sound (auf meiner Quelle jetzt nicht ^^ aber ich kenne den Unterschied ja).
-Atmosphärisch und spannend. Richtig scheiß spannend.
-und für mich hat sich Sandra Bullock hier vor ihrem 50. Geburtstag schon mal fürn nächsten Oscar nominiert. Die spielt so gut und authentisch, dass du ihre Angst fast _riechen_ kannst. Und da kommt ihr mir mit 3d.


Paar dramaturgische Dummheiten (lass mich los, nein ich lasse dich nicht los, nein lass mich los du kannst dich nur allein retten, und er macht sich los und driftet ab wie in titanic, da hätte jetzt nur noch "my heard will go on" von Celine Dion gefehlt.....oder sie hat keinen Suerstoff mehr im Anzug und muss die Luftschleuse erreichen und betreten, es geht um Sekunden, was sie aber nicht davon abhält erstma 2 Minuten zu verharren und dies Diskutieren anstatt dass sie hinne macht) die sind aber nur kurz. Ansonsten einer von 3 oder 4 Filmen pro Jahr wo ich mir sicher bin den auch zu kaufen später.


----------



## Elenenedh (15. Oktober 2013)

Der Trailer langweilig? Das ist eine einzige Aufnahme ohne Schnitt, wenn man darauf allein schon steht, schaut man ihn sich an. Wenn nicht, schaut man lieber weg. :=)

Hab ihn mit vier anderen im Kino gesehen und jeder war begeistert. Für mich der bislang tollste Film des Jahres, vor allem tolle Technik und tolle Effekte, schönes Gesamtpaket


----------



## Progamer13332 (23. November 2013)

also ich fand den film ganz große klasse, vorallem da er wahnsinnig realistisch ist und teilweise fast dokumentarisch anmutet...hinzu kommen natürlich noch die grandiosen effekte (vorallem in 3d) und ausblicke, wenn du aber den trailer langweilig fandest, dann wird dich der film evtl auch nicht packen...letztendlich ist es eine art apollo 13 weltraum desaster in unserer zeit


----------



## Vallariiaa (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde den Film richtig mies ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir den Film jetzt auch angesehen.
Ich muss gestehen, er ist spannender als der Trailer vermuten lässt. Dennoch finde ich die Aussage, dass er sehr realistisch ist übertrieben.



Spoiler



z.B: In der Szene bei der ISS wo bullock den clooney hält als dieser droht abzudriften.
Warum wird clooney weggezogen aber bullock nicht?



6/10


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hasse diesen 3D-Hype-Mist eigentlich, aber die Effekte hier waren einfach grandios und nicht übertrieben sondern passend platziert. Das war mal tatsächlich großartiges 3D-Kino, mit der besten Wirkung als IMAX-Variante. Aber auch nur dafür geeignet - fürs Heimkino würde ich darauf eher verzichten, außer man hat einen eigenen Saal im Keller mit 3D-Projektor *g*

Inhaltlich war er eher, naja.


----------



## brandtnersar (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo 

ich habe ihn gesehen, aber da ich 3D nicht so gut vertrage und immer extreme Kopfschmerzen davon bekomme ... 
Viele sagen, dass die 3D Effekte wichtig für den Film sind, nun ich werde ihn mir noch in Ruhe in 2D ansehen und dann urteilen, denn ich denke die Geschichte würde auch so gut funktionieren ... 

Gruß


----------



## Mikaaa (10. Februar 2014)

Also ich fand den auch Top! Und Sandra sah echt hammer aus. Das muss sogar ich als Mädchen zugeben. Zum Glück habe ich ihn noch im Kino geshen, denke der lebt auch viel durch die wundervollen Weltallbilder die auf dem großen Screen natürlich soo viel besser rüberkommen.


----------



## Kigan2113 (2. März 2014)

Fand ihn recht spannend. Der ganze Film kam mit 2 Schauspielern aus...und ein paar toten ohne Text. Ohne zu spoilern . Trotzdem erstaunlich Unterhaltsam das ganze mit grandiosen Bilden und packender Story.


----------



## ulrichbeich (11. März 2014)

Meins war es nicht so. Aber ist eh nicht so mein Genre.


----------



## martinanaa (21. März 2014)

Hi, 

Dieser Film ist der einzige, bei dem sich die 3D Technologie bislang wirklich gelohnt hat, denn es gibt dem Film mehr. Bei allen anderen ist es nur nervig. Gravity ist ein netter Film, ich würde ihn jetzt nicht als herausragend bezeichnen. 

Gruß


----------



## spectrumizer (4. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gw79smKZB9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rabaz (4. April 2014)

Filme die 7 Oscars bekommen sind meist ganz ok.


----------



## Gerdderdino (16. September 2014)

Hab ich letztens auf Blu Ray gesehen. Wäre in 3D in einem großen Kino sicherlich richtig gut gekommen. Echt klasse Bilder und Special Effects. Als Film für zu Hause ist er gut, aber kann einfach nicht sein Potential entfachen.


----------

